# 99140-Emergency Code



## aschaeve (Oct 17, 2012)

Does anyone use the AA modifier after 99140AA when submitting claims?  Are you getting paid if you do?

Alicia, CPC


----------



## Mary Krohn (Oct 28, 2012)

I do not use the AA modifier when using the 99140 emergency code.  It is a qualifying circumstance and is reported in addition to the anesthesia code.  The modifier would be appended to the anesthesia code only.


----------

